# Dnp low dose



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever ran a low dose dnp longer than ten days. What results did you get if you did. Considering doing this to shift a few % bf.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes.

There's tonnes of threads running at the moment about it.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

USE SEARCH YO


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

sckeane said:


> USE SEARCH YO


Why are you shouting ?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ally1981 said:


> Why are you shouting ?


capital letters means I'm shouting?

Lololololol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> capital letters means I'm shouting?
> 
> Lololololol


Lol, yes it does


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, yes it does


Just mixing it up


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Just mixing it up


Think this guys got a mental age of two judging by his childish banter !!!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes low dose cycle for a long cycle, unitl desired amount of weight is lost. Best way to run would be 125mg-250mg alternating.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Considering doing this. Dont want the hassle of excess sweating due to work enviroment. Cheers


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Seriously mate, use the search facility.

There's more than enough logs and comments on this if you bother looking.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ally1981 said:


> Think this guys got a mental age of two judging by his childish banter !!!


Aww tough day at work?


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dux said:


> Seriously mate, use the search facility.
> 
> There's more than enough logs and comments on this if you bother looking.


Cheers dude had a wee swatch.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

125mg a day DNP/50mg a day T3/6litres of water with electrolytes a day until you reach desired weight.

Sweating shouldn't be an issue on 125mg. If in doubt, just split the tablet up over the course of the day, or take it a few hours before you finish work (I didn't "feel it" until about three hours after it was down the hatch).


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you know if D hacks still running, emails not going through.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

was 5 days ago


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I got a message from him last night.

They're really busy, their auto response says they'll get back to you in 24/48 hours


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent few replies but came back server not fiund :-s


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

You could still sweat up on 125mg I have read


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Got my dnp so here we go !!!


----------



## alex1987xxx (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck Ally 1981. What will be your dose?

I am waiting for my hacks dnp 250 too. I cant wait to stat.

Can somebody tel me how long teoreticly must go with dnp at 500mg to lose 10 kg of pure fat? now I am approx at 20 to 22% bf. I want to come to 12-15% asap. I on low carb diet now about 10 days.

Thank

BR


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

alex1987xxx said:


> Good luck Ally 1981. What will be your dose?
> 
> I am waiting for my hacks dnp 250 too. I cant wait to stat.
> 
> ...


Ill b running it at 125mg per day for moment possbly 250 after a week.

Couldnt tell you how long it would take mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ally1981 said:


> Ill b running it at 125mg per day for moment possbly 250 after a week.
> 
> Couldnt tell you how long it would take mate


Have you started yet ?


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> Have you started yet ?


I will be starting it tomorrow. Hopefully it can bring me down few percent in bodyfat.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well thats the first one down at 0700 this morning  with 50mg T3


----------



## alex1987xxx (Apr 13, 2013)

Shere your progress with us


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

alex1987xxx said:


> Shere your progress with us


Will do never weighed my self today but will do this tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Deffo feel slightly warmer but nothing drastic. Seem to get hot flushes evey so often.Done 4 litres of water so far and 3g of vit c .had really dry tongue earlier but has gone now. Ill update tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

I did 125mg this morn with T3 and just trained shoulders.

I was like a snail in the gym, leaving a trail of sweat wherever I went.

Going to be doing 125mg in morn and again before bed for two weeks.

Good luck with this.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Started on this again today finishing up the last few from my tub and have just ordered more from dhacks as they back in stock now :thumb:

Am doing 125 twice a day with 100mcg of t3 and low ISH carbs but not zero. Lots of cardio this time whereas last time i did no cardio and just weight training, got great results but feel i should be hitting everything from all angles now.

Good luck all y'all.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

second days just ended here, nothing out of the ordinary...

Eating carbs and all sorts the maccys i just had almost hurt but that might just be because of the student benefits i love 

still on no more than 150 carbs a day tops protiens upat 300

no weight loss yet, slightly expected something but it might just be because im a big lad!


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Day 2 : Trained last night and wasnt too sweaty though felt slightly fatiqued.Woke up this morning sweaty and sheets slightly wet but nothing major. Was up 5 times during night for tiolet lol. Popped 125 mg this morn at 7am. Weighed myself and about a pound less from when i last weighed myself 2 days ago. Not bad considering im quite lean allready. Using this to try and get rid of remaining fat before competing in 5 weeks.


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Day 3 : still on 125mg a day , didnt sweat as much last night in bed. A bit more sweaty during day but nothing drastic. Plan to double up tomorrow with one in morn and one at 5. Can definately see the bloating effect. Diet roughly under 50 g carbs.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry if this is a stupid comment...so DNP had a water retention effect until you stop using it?

I'm still researching this myself, before deciding if it's for me...have you any advice for someone considering it?


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ally1981 said:


> Sent few replies but came back server not fiund :-s


 check uve his new email, dunno if i can put it up here


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

ammo23 said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid comment...so DNP had a water retention effect until you stop using it?
> 
> I'm still researching this myself, before deciding if it's for me...have you any advice for someone considering it?


Yeah one of the sides is water retention. DNP flattens you out too so will make you look crap. Takes about 7 - 10 days to drop water from stopping.

Id start low dose at first and slowly build it up dependant on how you can tolerate sides. Plenty water, 3-4g vit c, a goid multivit and some eltrolytes to take with water twice a day. Do thos and youll b ok .


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

bigtoe900 said:


> check uve his new email, dunno if i can put it up here


Yeah its all sorted now.

Cheers


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ally1981 said:


> Yeah one of the sides is water retention. DNP flattens you out too so will make you look crap. Takes about 7 - 10 days to drop water from stopping.
> 
> Id start low dose at first and slowly build it up dependant on how you can tolerate sides. Plenty water, 3-4g vit c, a goid multivit and some eltrolytes to take with water twice a day. Do thos and youll b ok .


Thanks mate, appreciate the reply. I'll not clog up your thread...going to start my own. Hope to see you positing on it


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

ammo23 said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate the reply. I'll not clog up your thread...going to start my own. Hope to see you positing on it


Cool no worries bro

Look forward to reading your thread


----------



## Ally1981 (Feb 23, 2013)

Day 4: No sweating last night in bed and when training last night. Seem to be sweating more today though, have bn eating more carbs so explains this. Plan to take my second 125mg 5pm tonight .Weight is about half pound less than yesterday. Lethargy is really noticable now ... think some Eph will need to b introduced to combat this.


----------

